

Democrats Unveil A Bill To Ban Internet Fast Lanes - logn
http://www.npr.org/blogs/alltechconsidered/2014/06/17/322914843/senate-dems-unveil-a-bill-to-ban-internet-fast-lanes-net-neutrality

======
pianoismyforte
I wish I had more faith that any bill protecting net neutrality would have a
glimmer of hope.

I'm not sure how much of an effect our voices really will have, but you can
share with the FCC your opinions on the proceeding "Protecting and Promoting
the Open Internet" (docket 10-127). If anything it feels very cathartic to
share your thoughts there.

[http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/proceeding/view?name=10-127](http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/proceeding/view?name=10-127)

